# Help needed with zoanthrope base. Page2



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

Here are a couple of things I am working on at the moment.

Mighty Zug Star player for my human team.


















He needs rebasing at the moment, I just chucked those stones and grass on for now until i decide how I am going to base the whole team. Also a little touching up is still needed i think.

Waaaagh Apes!

This is an Orc team I am working on the theme is sort of monkey Orcs. I always liked the idea of Orcs moving on all fours and being quite feral.

This is 1 lineman, using standard Orc skin colours



























This is one of my Blitzers, I have used a more earth browny/green for my blitzers, at least I plan too anyway.



















When i took this picture the mini started falling over, I have since glued him down properly and its feet are higher in the air now, I will get some more pictures soon. I'm still looking for a troll that resembles a big gorilla so if any one sees one send it my way.

Next up I will show my Tyrnaid army which i am in the middle of painting.


----------



## Skylifter (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool to see some BB minis once again. The orks are conversions, aren't they?


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, I converted them from the Warhammer Orc Boar boys kit and bits from Ogres and Orks kits too.

And of course LOADS of greenstuff. That arm that is touching to base on the leaping orc is all green stuff up to the wrist strap.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i love these, the poses look so natural :biggrin:


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh I also forgot my Ogre for my human team


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

What are you going to call the monkey orc team cos in itself just doesn't sound right, great idea though and nice work on the conversion


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

They are called waaagh Apes.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

nice to see some BB stuff, great work


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words 

This isn't new but I have never posted it online before so I thought I would share some scenery I made for Warhammer. 

It is an inn as you can no doubt see. I think I could make it a little better with some more paint work so if anyone has any suggestions how i can take it to the next level please let me know


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

Is there anyway I can change the title of my thread? Or is it impossible on this forum?


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

PM one of the mods that deals with this subforum and they should be able to do it for you. 

I like the orcs, doing crazy stuff with O&G is always fun and you're only really limited by imagination and the laws of physics. 

Nice green stuffing on the arm too, it looks great.

Oh, and the inn looks good too


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheers, there are a few of us begging for this feature to be added so hopefully it will. I don't really want to pester the admin everytime I want to change the title. Any advice on how I can turn the inn from good to great  I know I need to redo the sign but after that I'm not sure really.


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

Need feedback please 

This is where i am up to so far, almost finished, just need to do some touching up here and there and more blending on the head and fins at the back till the carapace is lighter.

I'm not totally happy with the base, it is meant to look like my Doom of Mal is floating through a frozen lake and cracking the ice beneath it. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

Just another little update...

I have done some touching up on the Doom of Mal, but I still need to finish blending the carapace. I also dug out an old toy of an egg from the film aliens and made a cast from it then recast it in white plastic for painting and converting. These three eggs are all going to be Pods. I am going to try and add some spikes and tendrils to one of them and try and get it done for this months painting challange as well, but it may not get done in time. Just thought I should post it unpainted incase I do get it finished. 










There were a few flaws in my cast, but I am still quite happy with the result really. 

p.s. if anyone has issues/concerns with me recasting this toy, I can assure you this is perfectly legal. I have not done this for re-sale and I also own the original toy so I am allowed to recast it if i like by law.


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

finished my Doom of Mal/Zoanthrope for the monthly challange woo hoo \o/









looks like Im doign a Mawloc next unless the poll leader changes in teh next 24 hours


----------

